# Birthday gifts!!!



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

Um Sambow came to MT!!!!!!!!!!!
Top that all!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

congrats,what kind of rest is it,,,,,,,,,,and my favorite gift was my mathews xt!!


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

Sammi Jo said:


> today was my birthday and i was just informed that my gift is on its way, i have a good idea that its a new rest...seeing as how he said...now for your ann. all you need is a new stabalizer...hehhe yeap lol
> 
> so whats some of your fav bday gifts?


Do you know what kind of rest it is?


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

YNGARCHER said:


> Um Sambow came to MT!!!!!!!!!!!
> Top that all!


Maybe.....i might try! i have quite a busy summer again though...or you could visit me in darrington!


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

i dont know...its suppose to be a surprise i ant got it yet.....lol


----------



## mossy835 (Jun 30, 2006)

happy birthday!!

mossy


----------



## << Volcom >> (May 25, 2004)

Happy birthday!!

Last summer i went on a trip through Europe. I guess you could call that a little birthday present. England, France, Italy, Switzerland, Liechtenstein, Austria, Germany, and the Netherlands. Needless to say, that won't happen again!

enjoy your new rest! 

many tight groups and x's to you,
cam


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

ill be in darrington i live about 2 a half hours away from there it would be cool to meet some of you there


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

sambow said:


> Maybe.....i might try! i have quite a busy summer again though...or you could visit me in darrington!


Well I do get a week off from work...but I don't know if I want to drive down cause well I don't have a good vehicle or enough $$$$$$$$$$ So maybe you should just apply to Carroll


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

my favorite was my psp that i got it is so cool but my birthday is only 4 months away now i cant wait


----------



## ross cr331 (Sep 9, 2006)

My birthday is tommorow and one gift I am gitting is new arrows. Carbon express maximas ar easton axis.


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

YNGARCHER said:


> Well I do get a week off from work...but I don't know if I want to drive down cause well I don't have a good vehicle or enough $$$$$$$$$$ So maybe you should just apply to Carroll


You know I wish I could go to Carroll but u chose a school that doesnt have my major in it  plus I've already been excepted to UB!!! and I'm sure someone you know has a car....bring the whole crew down with you if you have to! lol! I'd love to see 'em again!


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

sambow said:


> You know I wish I could go to Carroll but u chose a school that doesnt have my major in it  plus I've already been excepted to UB!!! and I'm sure someone you know has a car....bring the whole crew down with you if you have to! lol! I'd love to see 'em again!


Ha, Brenna, Avi, Johnkins, Eric and I all heading to a national archery tournament. I might see when she heads to see her dad, who knows the town might be cloese. And who wouldn't love seeing my friends again, they are amazing.:wink:


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

happy birthday


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

YNGARCHER said:


> Ha, Brenna, Avi, Johnkins, Eric and I all heading to a national archery tournament. I might see when she heads to see her dad, who knows the town might be cloese. And who wouldn't love seeing my friends again, they are amazing.:wink:


OMG do you know how amazing that would be!!! then we could all go river rafting :wink: you should so try to figure somthin out so you could ALL come!!


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

sambow said:


> OMG do you know how amazing that would be!!! then we could all go river rafting :wink: you should so try to figure somthin out so you could ALL come!!


Sorry for kind of jacking your thread. Once again, happy birthday.

Doubt I can though. Eric and I are going to go to yellowstone and Lewis and Clark Caverns...it should be a fun adventure.


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

YNGARCHER said:


> Sorry for kind of jacking your thread. Once again, happy birthday.
> 
> Doubt I can though. Eric and I are going to go to yellowstone and Lewis and Clark Caverns...it should be a fun adventure.


Yea sorry :sad: back to the topic....did you get your rest yet?


----------



## Hoyt Hunter (Jan 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday

I dont really ever know what I am geting for my birthday I usually never ask for nothing and get surprised. I might get a new engine for Chevy Nova because I might be buying me one in the next little while. It will be my 17th


----------



## Ziman (Nov 17, 2005)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> congrats,what kind of rest is it,,,,,,,,,,and my favorite gift was my mathews xt!!


Wow thats one heck of a bday present !!!!!


----------

